# Dolphins in Japan (video) Please watch and help



## Candy (Jan 14, 2011)

Please help with the fight to save the dolphins of Japan from being brutally killed. If they're not killed then they are captured for a life in captivity in marine parks. Please click on the video that is titled "Dolphin Friends" and watch all of these celebrities who are also trying to save them. You can also help send a letter to President Obama through this site or help by signing a petition, but if you can only do as much as passing this video on to others then please copy and paste and pass it on so we can educate so these kinds of these stop happening to these intelligent, innocent dolphins. 



http://savejapandolphins.org/blog/post/dolphin-friends




Here is some insight into the man and his fight to free the dolphins.

Ric OÃ¢â‚¬â„¢Barry Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Campaign Director, Save Japan Dolphins

Marine mammal specialist and Earth Island Institute staffmember Richard (Ric) O'Barry has worked with dolphins for the vast majority of his life. He spent the first 10 years of his career in the dolphin captivity industry and the past 38 years fighting against it. Most recently, Ric's biopic, The Cove, won an Academy Award for Best Feature Documentary in 2010.

Working for Miami Seaquarium in the 1960s, Ric was responsible for capturing and training dolphins, including five dolphins who played the role of Flipper in the popular American television series of the same name. When one of the famed dolphins, Cathy, died suddenly in his arms, Ric decided that taking dolphins out of their natural habitat and training them to perform tricks is wrong.

From that moment on, Ric knew he must rededicate himself to a new cause. On the first Earth Day in1970, Ric founded the Dolphin Project, an organization that aims to free captive dolphins and to educate people throughout the world about the plight of dolphins in captivity. Ric believes that this campaign exposes the public to what really goes on at dolphin shows and urges people not to support such forms of entertainment. By stopping the flow of money, Ric hopes to put an end to the captivity industry. This created much hostility toward him by those who stood to profit from the continued exploitation of dolphins.


----------



## kimmer (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Candy,

Thank you for posting this!

I have signed petitions and mailed letters on this issue for a couple of months. The daily reports from the Cove Guardians are heartbreaking. Six dolphins were slaughtered today 1/14/11.

Japan has a horrible record for its treatment of animals including whaling, dolphins, shark fining, smuggling animals, turtles as food, etc.

I write at least one letter each day to either the government or one of the large corporations about these issues. We need to keep the pressure on Japan to educate its citizens about animal conservation and humane treatment of wildlife and all animals.

Thanks again. 
Kim

http://savejapandolphins.org/blog/post/dolphin-friends
http://bit.ly/eWogfH - Daily report from the Sea Shepard, Cove Guardians


----------



## Candy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you also Kim for giving me another source (website). I have now bookmarked it and sent off two letters and will send some more tonight. If people come together this will eventually stop.


----------



## Isa (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting Candy! I think it is a very very good cause to support!


----------



## terryo (Jan 14, 2011)

I've passed this along through my face book, and some friends face book too. Thank you for always being there for animal causes Candy.


----------



## Candy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Terry and Isa. I did see that you had posted it on Facebook Terry, great idea. I've been seeing more and more about these dolphins everywhere I look so I guess we're getting the word out, Yeah!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you seen the movie "Blood Dolphin"? I think its from 2009... won an Oscar for documentary


----------



## terryo (Jan 17, 2011)

I created a monster! My son watches these movies/tapes/tv shows, all night after work. I think it's great though to show them to our kids, so the next generation is aware of what is happening out there.


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2011)

I know what you mean Terry, I'm doing the same thing with my boys. I show them a lot of stuff about every species of animal. I want them to be aware and then they can make their own decisions when they're adults. Of course I have a good idea of how they feel, but I guess I won't really know until they are adults and can show me what they've actually have learned from everything I've provided them.  I am so glad to see that your boys care so much though, but I've got to admit it doesn't surprise me knowing how caring and compassionate you are Terry and also how well you take care of your own animals. 



DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Have you seen the movie "Blood Dolphin"? I think its from 2009... won an Oscar for documentary



Jordan I'm so glad to hear from you on this and no I haven't watched this, but will have to now that you posted it. Thanks.  Is it on video?


----------



## Candy (Jan 23, 2011)

New information this morning from the Cove.

http://nicolemclachlan.wordpress.com/2011/01/23/a-silent-ocean/


----------



## Kalina (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome thread Candy... I've been following the updates for weeks now, it was too hard before... I finally plucked up the courage and watched "The Cove", I kept putting it off, I knew it would upset me no end.
Here's some more facebook pages you may want to follow that I read.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Tee...-Activist-This-Girls-Soap-Box/150897888274478 I follow this one the most.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Misty-the-Dolphin/172940192744126?ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Japan-Dolphins/130698636967311?ref=ts

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-...11?ref=ts#!/pages/Richard-OBarry/241314570366

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-.../Sea-Shepherd-Support-Seattle/100795039990831

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-...ins-Boycott-Japanese-Products/122264391148584

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-...ove-Guardians-Support-Network/143044285749389

Just to name a few....

Did you ever try writing to them in Japanese? I can't figure it out yet.



Candy said:


> I know what you mean Terry, I'm doing the same thing with my boys. I show them a lot of stuff about every species of animal. I want them to be aware and then they can make their own decisions when they're adults. Of course I have a good idea of how they feel, but I guess I won't really know until they are adults and can show me what they've actually have learned from everything I've provided them.  I am so glad to see that your boys care so much though, but I've got to admit it doesn't surprise me knowing how caring and compassionate you are Terry and also how well you take care of your own animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Candy, I think Animal Planet picked up "Blood Dolphins"... It's a documentary series that is shown weekly (well, I think it's shown weekly)... I haven't seen it yet but watched one on youtube, it's pretty good... I only saw the one and it doesn't seem as bloody as "The Cove"... But not sure what the rest are like.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 25, 2011)

Candy said:


> I know what you mean Terry, I'm doing the same thing with my boys. I show them a lot of stuff about every species of animal. I want them to be aware and then they can make their own decisions when they're adults. Of course I have a good idea of how they feel, but I guess I won't really know until they are adults and can show me what they've actually have learned from everything I've provided them.  I am so glad to see that your boys care so much though, but I've got to admit it doesn't surprise me knowing how caring and compassionate you are Terry and also how well you take care of your own animals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh sorry the movie is called "The Cove."


----------



## Candy (Jan 26, 2011)

Kalina long time no hear from.   How have you been? Thank you for posting on my thread about these innocent dolphins. I do know about the sites that you've sent to me. In fact I just read yesterday from the first site that dolphins had been killed and two (I think) had been taken for use in captivity. Great news though, my son (6th grader) asked his science teacher about his project and we will be doing his project on Killer Whales and how it is best to keep them, captive or wild. I can't wait. It's due in March so we have time and now it's just another reason for him to learn about that very subject, not that I haven't been teaching them all already. How did you daughters assignment turn out?  Thank you for posting the sites just in case anyone who love to learn about this disgusting practice.


----------



## Isa (Jan 26, 2011)

Candy, that is so cool, I think that it is amazing that your son is doing a project on killer whales. 
My sister is on facebook and I told her to "like" the Free Lolita the Killer whale and she tells me everytime there is an updates and it breaks my heart when she calls me to tell me that 6 daulphins are now in the cove and that they will be killed the same night!!!
I spread the word about all this (my friends, family...) If I reach a couple of persons, good


----------



## Kalina (Jan 26, 2011)

Isa said:


> Candy, that is so cool, I think that it is amazing that your son is doing a project on killer whales.
> My sister is on facebook and I told her to "like" the Free Lolita the Killer whale and she tells me everytime there is an updates and it breaks my heart when she calls me to tell me that 6 daulphins are now in the cove and that they will be killed the same night!!!
> I spread the word about all this (my friends, family...) If I reach a couple of persons, good



Hey Isa, that Free Lolita site is mine.... We started it focusing soley on Lolita but it kinda went off track onto everything...hahaha I try to keep it updated too with what's going on at the cove.

Candy- Yes, long time no see, well, my comp went down before Christmas and had to get a new windows 7 and I lost all my bookmarked websites that i go on, so I have been finding them all one by one to get back on track...heehee!!
Did you get chance to watch "The Cove" yet?... I think you and I were too scared to watch it the last time i was on here...lol If not, just pluck up the courage to watch it, it really isn't that bad... It's just the last 5 minutes of the documentary that shows any slaughtering, but it's a real eye opener regarding Mercury levels and all other kinds of stuff... 

Candy, I think the boats went out yesterday and managed to find a big pod of about 30 Pacific White Sided Dolphins and started herding them towards the harbor.... Next report came that most of the pod had managed to escape and were heading back out to sea (to the fishermens surprise)... Anyway, they managed to herd 3 of them in the harbor and NOT the killing cove... One was placed into the sea pen for sale for captivity, the other two were loaded and taken to the Butcher House... So, they never even killed them in the cove, they wanted to do it behind closed doors???
The one lone Dolphin is still held in the pen.

The day before it was 10 Bottlenosed Dolphins, all slaughtered in the Killing Cove.

I'm sure the boats will be going out again in a couple of hours, it's almost morning in Taiji.

Update: 10 Banger Boats are out and have a pod, they're currently driving them towards the cove... Lets all keep our fingers crossed they escape.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 26, 2011)

Update: 3 Dolphins were placed in pens for a life in captivity, the rest of the pod were slaughtered.


----------



## Isa (Jan 26, 2011)

Kalina, thanks for the page! I love it . I am so mad and so sad  RIP little guys and I am so sorry for the ones that will end up in captivity


----------



## Kalina (Jan 27, 2011)

Isa said:


> Kalina, thanks for the page! I love it . I am so mad and so sad  RIP little guys and I am so sorry for the ones that will end up in captivity



Thank you Isa.... Feel free to comment on it too.. I just found out that Taiji Fishermen have applied for permits to capture Killer Whales there for captivity too.... Hoping it's just a rumor, but doubt it.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 27, 2011)

Taiji Update 1/27/2011
Fishermen went out in 11 boats and managed to find a pod of 12 Risso's Dolphins very quickly... They drove them back towards the harnor, at this time 12 Risso's Dolphins have been netted off in The Killing Cove. : (


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't understand...


----------



## Isa (Jan 27, 2011)

It breaks my heart!


----------



## Kalina (Jan 27, 2011)

Outraged? Contact Officials in Japan.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-...o-for-japan-dolphin-slaughter/177473625627958

Contact the Dolphin Base where the Dolphins are inhumanely kept in pens, doomed for captivity at: [email protected] Please tell them to STOP KILLING DOLPHINS.

Mr. Yoshiki Kimura, Governor of Wakayama prefecture
(issues the drive fishery permit)
E-mail: [email protected] 

Tourism Bureau, Wakayama at: [email protected] tell them why you will never consider visiting their country while the Dolphin Hunt continues.
: )

No update as yet on the 12 Risso's Dolphins trapped in The Killing Cove.

Update on the 12 Risso's Dolphins trapped in the killing cove - They've all been slaughtered.


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been following this issue since the film Cove came out last year. 
There are other ways to make difference--boycott eating Tuna and switch to fish in the market with sustainable fishery.
Dolphins are the innocent victims to the Tuna industry.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 28, 2011)

I think I read somewhere that a Dolphin dies every 53 minutes due to being caught in fishing nets. Also, when a can of Tuna states that it's "Dolphin Friendly Tuna" this just means they've reduced the number of Dolphins that die in their nets, they're still killing Dolphins.


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone sorry I've been so busy I haven't got on here till today and how sad is everything that I've just read. I have boycotted anything coming from Japan and have encourage others to do the same. I have also contacted the official's in Japan to tell them to stop killing these innocent dolphins. I do respect the people who go out and risk their own lives to protect these animals. Just pass on the information and hope that others will help in this fight.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 29, 2011)

Madortoise said:


> I've been following this issue since the film Cove came out last year.
> There are other ways to make difference--boycott eating Tuna and switch to fish in the market with sustainable fishery.
> Dolphins are the innocent victims to the Tuna industry.





Candy said:


> Hi everyone sorry I've been so busy I haven't got on here till today and how sad is everything that I've just read. I have boycotted anything coming from Japan and have encourage others to do the same. I have also contacted the official's in Japan to tell them to stop killing these innocent dolphins. I do respect the people who go out and risk their own lives to protect these animals. Just pass on the information and hope that others will help in this fight.




I've been emailing them too, I know they must get a lot because I've had a couple of emails returned to me as "Undeliverable" so their inbox must be filling up fast... Keep doing it tho, I wrote to the Taigi mayor, and ripped him a new a$$hole...lol Not that he cares, but I can only imagine they receive thousands of emails, phonecalls and faxes as soon as the boats go out.






Kalina said:


> Madortoise said:
> 
> 
> > I've been following this issue since the film Cove came out last year.
> ...


----------



## Kalina (Jan 29, 2011)

Memo Reveals Japan Aquarium Industry's Secret Sponsorship of Dolphin Slaughter
Submitted by Save Taiji Dolphins
October 5, 2005

An international consortium of environmental organizations, fighting to end the world's largest dolphin slaughter in Japan, today released an internal memo prepared by the Japan Cetacean Conference on Zoological Gardens and Aquariums to its member aquariums encouraging the buying of more dolphins from the Taiji drive fishery.

"The aquarium industry is secretly subsidizing the violent slaughter of thousands of dolphins in Taiji and other fishing villages in Japan," stated David Phillips, Director of the International Marine Mammal Project of Earth Island Institute. "This memo is the first direct proof from the Conference to its member aquariums soliciting buyers for dolphins."

"In a key part of the memo," adds activist Richard O'Barry, former trainer of TV star Flipper and marine mammal specialist for One Voice, a leading French animal welfare organization, "the Conference encourages its member aquariums to request even more dolphins that are currently not available due to permit restrictions."

Fishermen herd dolphin schools into shallow waters, where around two thousand are annually slaughtered for meat," adds Sakae Hemmi, spokesperson for Elsa Nature Conservancy. "The aquarium industry subsidizes the slaughter by offering thousands of dollars to buy a few prime specimens of dolphins from the shallow waters of the blood-filled slaughter pools. Without these enormous prices for prime specimens, it will be quite difficult for the drive fishery to survive, for dolphin meat is much contaminated with mercury."

The memo was prepared by Senzo Uchida, Executive Secretary of the Japan Cetacean Conference on Zoological Gardens and Aquariums and sent to the directors of aquariums that are members of the Conference. The memo outlines a meeting held by representatives of the Conference, the Taiji Fishing Cooperative, Taiji town councillors, and the Isana Union, representing the drive fishermen at Taiji. Even the Japanese government was involved, as Mr. Hidehiro Kato of the Japan National Research Institute, a government agency, originally recommended this meeting be held. The memo states in part (English translation):

"Ã¢â‚¬Â¦for the purposes of continued cetacean capture and stable supply, it is necessary to have frank expressions of opinion from fishers involved in dolphin drive fisheries and from aquariums needing cetaceans."

"Currently when dolphins are captured in drive fisheries, they are sorted live to select individuals for captivity, after which the rest are all used for meat."

"Pacific striped dolphins cannot be taken in drive fisheries at Taiji because no permits have been granted. However, if the capture of this species at Taiji were to become possible, this would benefit fishers and the aquariums which keep cetaceansÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Applying for a permit to capture a new cetacean species at Taiji would require that there is a need. Accordingly, from the perspective of exhibiting cetaceans for educational purposes, we would like to perform a questionnaire survey to determine the extent to which aquariums participating in the Cetacean Conference want Pacific striped dolphins, and then use the results to justify applying for a permit to capture them at Taiji."

A copy of the original memo in Japanese and an English translation are attached to this press release.

David Phillips concluded: "The public, including the people of Japan, would be outraged if they knew the truth -- that thousands of innocent dolphins die a horrible death so that a few can be shown doing tricks in aquariums. The drive fishery and the slaughter must be stopped, and the aquarium industry should be ashamed of sponsoring the killing of thousands of dolphins annually."

The campaign to stop the dolphin slaughter is a joint project of the Elsa Nature Conservancy of Japan, the International Marine Mammal Project of Earth Island Institute, and One Voice, a leading French animal protection organization.

Copies of the original memo and English translation are available here as an Acrobat .pdf file (~100k).

MEDIA ALERT: VIDEO FOOTAGE and PHOTOS of the dolphin drive fisheries of Japan is available from Earth Island Institute by calling (415) 788-3666 or faxing (415) 788-7324. For further information, visit www.saveTaijiDolphins.org.

For more information contact:

Elsa Nature Conservancy of Japan
Earth Island Institute
One Voice - France

Contacts: David Phillips, Earth Island
(415) 788-3666 x145

Richard O'Barry, One Voice
(305)-668 4834
(33) 6 79 83 1661 (France)

Sakae Hemmi, Elsa Nature Conservancy of Japan
(81)-298511637 (Japan)

Article taken from https://www.earthislandprojects.org/news/new_news.cfm?newsID=751


----------



## Candy (Jan 30, 2011)

David Phillips concluded: "The public, including the people of Japan, would be outraged if they knew the truth -- that thousands of innocent dolphins die a horrible death so that a few can be shown doing tricks in aquariums. The drive fishery and the slaughter must be stopped, and the aquarium industry should be ashamed of sponsoring the killing of thousands of dolphins annually."



I can only hope that people actually read it and become aware of what they are doing when they buy tickets to the marine parks like Sea World. This quote that I copied and pasted is exactly what I was trying to say in my Sea World thread. That if the public actually knew how they get these Killer Whales and these Dolphins they would not support these parks anymore. This article that you've posted tells it all. It's the marine parks that support these killing and it needs to stop and the only way that it can stop is through educating people and people getting involved. I encourage anyone who loves animals to please help in this fight to stop these innocent killing and keeping these animals captive. Please help us fight this.


----------



## Kalina (Jan 30, 2011)

Look Candy... It made CNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Japan - After almost 24 hours since being pulled from the water, three Pacific White Sided Dolphins are clinging to life onboard a truck that is now trapped in a blizzard.



Since the start of the dolphin hunting season, members of the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society have been closely reporting on the brutal slaughter and capture of wild dolphins at the infamous Cove in Taiji.



Yesterday the three dolphins were lifted from sea pens where they were being held. They were sedated, packed with ice into wooden crates, and loaded into the back of a truck by handlers from the infamous Dolphin Base, international exporter of dolphins from Taiji.



Sea Shepherd activists followed the truck, expecting it to deliver the dolphins to Osaka Airport for transit abroad. Instead, the truck with its live cargo continued north. In a snowstorm, it hit a guardrail stopping it in its tracks.



News broke of the incident after details spread across the social networking site Facebook, promoting thousands into contacting Japanese embassies worldwide to report the incident and request assistance.



No details of a rescue plan have so far come to light

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-547164

See, all those emails weren't a waste of time... Wooohoooooo!!


----------

